# Fantastic Trip on the California Zephyr



## rickycourtney (Dec 13, 2013)

As a birthday present to me my girlfriend took me on a trip from Fresno to Chicago last week. We took the San Joaquin from Fresno to Stockton, a thruway motorcoach from Stockton to Sacramento and in a roomette on the California Zephyr the rest of the way to Chicago.

The scenery on this route is stunning, especially the trip through Glenwood Canyon. It was fun to see all the "painted" canyon walls covered in a blanket of snow.

*Timekeeping*

We fell about four hours behind schedule overnight in Nevada. I was told the previous days westbound train had to set out its baggage car. We were asked to pick it up and tow it back to Chicago. The problem was that many of the switches were frozen solid making it difficult to access the siding and to add insult to injury when we finally backed up to the car the conductor realized the coupler was too badly damaged for us to repair.

Our engineer and conductor did their best over the next day to help regain some of that lost time. When we pulled into Denver we had made up about an hour. Unfortunately most of that time was lost overnight due to slow restrictions on the tracks east of Denver.

The good news is, despite our delays, we didn't miss any of the trips best scenery and we had the added bonus of being able to see lots of Christmas lights as we pulled in Chicago at dusk.

*Sleeping Car*

We rode in a refurbished Superliner I sleeping car that had no problems during our entire trip (despite the -10°F weather outside.) Our sleeping car attendant was Curt was fantastic. He provided a bunch of little "extras" around our sleeping car to make sure everyone felt at home...

* When we boarded the train he had set up the table in our room with a blue napkin as a tablecloth on which he placed a handful of Lifesavers candy along with a note welcoming us aboard signed by him.

* There was always a basket of cookies by the coffee maker.

* He placed a vase of silk flowers and a solid air freshener in each of the bathrooms.

* When our beds were turned down at night he handed my girlfriend a handful of Hershey's Kisses (along with a funny line like "I only give kisses to the ladies").

I forgot to bring a bottle of shampoo along with me. Curt was able to scrounge up one of those velvet bags with shampoo, conditioner, soap, a hair net and lotion. Again, I'm not sure why shampoo isn't considered a basic amenity (it is at almost any hotel.) Curt said that he hadn't received any of these amenity bags in nearly two years.


As an aside, Curt mentioned that he had been some sort of manager on the CZ for years, but decided to return to working on-board because it allowed him spend more time at home with his family.


*Dining Car*

The dining car crew was really great. Everything was served hot and very quickly. But they seemed to be frustrated with the new menu. Other than the old favorites, there seemed to be one good "new" choice and one bad "new" choice at each meal.

_Breakfast_:

Great: buttermilk pancakes (made to order with blueberries baked in)

*Horrible*: spinach mushroom and cheese frittata (tasted like eating an old kitchen sponge)

_Lunch:_

Great: griddled crab cake sandwich

Bad: kung pao chicken stir-fry


_Dinner:_

Great: braised beef short-rib topped with ancho-molasses barbecue sauce (inspired by Seattle chef Tom Douglas)

Bad: vegetarian bucatini pasta with sun-dried tomatoes, asparagus and edamame beans (while the description sounds good, it didn't have much flavor and the pasta was mushy.)

Overall, we throughly enjoyed the trip and arrived relaxed and ready to enjoy Chicago... where the next day I proposed to my girlfriend at the top of the Willis (Sears) Tower.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Dec 13, 2013)

Congratulations! Glad the trip worked out well for you!!!

:wub:


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 13, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> Overall, we throughly enjoyed the trip and arrived relaxed and ready to enjoy Chicago... where the next day I proposed to my girlfriend at the top of the Willis (Sears) Tower.


I honestly shrieked a little when I got to this part. I totally didn't see that coming. Congratulations!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 13, 2013)

Cue Dean Martin Singing: "Memories are Made of This!" Congrats, maybe a Honeymoon on a LD Train????!


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 13, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> maybe a Honeymoon on a LD Train????!


Haha while that would be a great honeymoon for me... I'm not sure she likes long-distance train travel THAT much! haha.


----------



## jimhudson (Dec 13, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > maybe a Honeymoon on a LD Train????!
> ...


Several of our Members (including Ryan S.) have taken Honeymoons on LD Trains, Google Up the Old Trip Reports on AU!!

You can Ride the Train to a Beautiful Place your Bride Chooses or even Combine LD Trains (the Starlight comes to Mind) with Planes and Automobiles! Bedroom E on A Superliner is a Nice way to Roll!!!


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 13, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > maybe a Honeymoon on a LD Train????!
> ...


Fantastic! Me and my wife took the train for a portion of our honeymoon... From Halifax, Nova Scotia (her hometown) all the way back to Sacramento!

Actually, was just "tapped" to help a friend of a friend set up their honeymoon this next May. Looking to turn them onto taking Amtrak from Davis up to Vancouver BC, then VIA's _The Canadian_ across to Toronto with a couple-day stop in Jasper. Granted, they're a bit wealthy (where-as I am poor) but I enjoy living vicariously through others with their travel plans. 

It's just a thought, right?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 14, 2013)

Congrats on the proposal and glad to hear you enjoyed the CZ. I didn't even know that the amenity bags were gone, oh well. Great report.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Dec 15, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your fiance'. Sounded like a nice trip on the CZ. (our favorite Amtrak ride). 

We usually celebrate our wedding anniversaries on Amtrak.. sometimes on our way to and from The Gathering in October. :giggle:

Best wishes for a happy life together.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 17, 2013)

ALC Rail Writer said:


> I didn't even know that the amenity bags were gone, oh well.


This is something I'm really disappointed about. The amenity bags are still given out on the CS and the EB... just not the rest of the routes.

I think it's a really "cheap" move on Amtrak's part to only offer soap in the showers.

Considering a 3-day, 2-night trip on the CZ is running about $850 for a double-occupancy roomette... you think they could leave a bag of basic "shower amenities" in each room. I mean, almost every hotel room I've stayed at included shampoo, conditioner, and lotion (the one exception was a $49/night Rodeway Inn... that I'll never stay at again.)

I had an interesting idea... when I stayed at the Harrah's at Lake Tahoe one of the showers (yes, there were two) had a pump dispenser mounted on the wall with body wash, shampoo and conditioner. That seems like a good way to provide this basic amenity to those who want it, without having to spend money to provide it to those who don't.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been to a couple of hotels with the dispensers. It's a GREAT idea. It probably saves them a ton of money, and the stuff doesn't get wasted now. When I do use the hotel shampoo, I notice they sometimes toss the one in the shower (that's still 2/3-full) and set out new ones. Plus, I get to use as much as I want, which is good since I have long hair.

Anyway, I think you're onto something. You should suggest that to Amtrak.


----------



## SP&S (Dec 18, 2013)

Eeew! I've stayed in a few places that have used dispensers and while I'll admit that dispensers are far less wasteful, I don't care for them. To me, it just gives a place that "public restroom ambiance".


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 18, 2013)

There's a reason why a 1oz. bottle of hotel shampoo is thrown away... It's unsanitary to reuse it.

Frankly I'd rather have a "public restroom ambiance" but have shampoo to clean my hair.... than a cardboard box full of bar soap (that's what my train had).

Thinking back, my fiancée and I had the pleasure of spending a night on a private railcar last summer. The owner had installed a shampoo dispenser into the shower. I didn't think twice about it (in fact I almost forgot it was there.)


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 18, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> There's a reason why a 1oz. bottle of hotel shampoo is thrown away... It's unsanitary to reuse it.


I could understand replacing it between guests, but if I'm not checking out, it seems odd to protect me from my own germs.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 18, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> I could understand replacing it between guests, but if I'm not checking out, it seems odd to protect me from my own germs.


I'm sorry, Sarah. I didn't realize you meant that they replaced your shampoo when you're continuing your stay. That IS weird. Most places I've stayed at usually leave your partially used bottles alone but replace the ones on the counter with new ones (I assume the thinking is that if you need new ones they're there. If not, they're ready for the next guest.)

But back to trains... While I'd love for Amtrak to start giving out the amenity bags to every sleeper passenger on every route, I think the dispensers in the showers is a nice compromise.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 18, 2013)

The shower stall is already crowded, you'd have to put it in the changing area. Bedrooms couldn't fit dispensers in all of them. The bags were a nice touch. I suppose I'll actually use the extra shampoo and conditioner I get in my hotel from now on :lol:


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 18, 2013)

ALC Rail Writer said:


> The shower stall is already crowded, you'd have to put it in the changing area. Bedrooms couldn't fit dispensers in all of them. The bags were a nice touch. I suppose I'll actually use the extra shampoo and conditioner I get in my hotel from now on :lol:


I disagree. There is plenty of room for a dispenser (they aren't that big) in the shower room. That being said I'm also going off the size of the shower in the refurbished Superliner I (I've never been in a Superliner II).

I agree there's not enough room in the bedroom shower/toilet combo. But for a bedroom that starts at $800 on the CZ I think Amtrak should be able to afford to throw in an amenities bag that costs at most $5 (I mean, they find a way to afford it for all sleeper passengers on the CS and EB.)


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 18, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > I could understand replacing it between guests, but if I'm not checking out, it seems odd to protect me from my own germs.
> ...


No worries. I was just confused.


----------



## buddy559 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just got back from my CZ R/T. I had Curt (Curtis) on the way out. He was fantastic, and all the same details applied. Flowers in the bathrooms, Hershey's kisses left on the top bunk, cookies with the coffee. He was always available, and really went above and beyond.


----------



## getbent (Mar 7, 2014)

Now I want to call Amtrak and make sure I have Curt on the way from Denver to Chicago. I can request something like that, right? 

Part of our honeymoon was on a train. We're still married, 9+ years later. I recommend it!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 7, 2014)

getbent said:


> Now I want to call Amtrak and make sure I have Curt on the way from Denver to Chicago. I can request something like that, right?
> 
> Part of our honeymoon was on a train. We're still married, 9+ years later. I recommend it!


 Isn't it Great to have a Partner who Likes (or at Least tolerates :giggle: ) a Love for Trains! Several of our members have, or will be taking Honeymoons on Trains! :wub:


----------



## getbent (Mar 26, 2014)

Our honeymoon produced a little travel partner. Our eight-year-old loves train travel.


----------



## Dovecote (Mar 26, 2014)

getbent said:


> Now I want to call Amtrak and make sure I have Curt on the way from Denver to Chicago. I can request something like that, right?
> 
> Part of our honeymoon was on a train. We're still married, 9+ years later. I recommend it!


You can not request a specific SCA but can request to be assigned a specific sleeping car if you call in with your reservation request. You would have to ask the OP what car he was in. Even then, knowing the car number, you will have to hope that particular SCA is working that trainset. There are six trainsets for the California Zephyr


----------



## getbent (Mar 26, 2014)

I think with train travel I prefer to throw expectation to the wind and enjoy.


----------

